# Native Code > برنامه نویسی موبایل > برنامه نویسی iOS با Objective C و Swift >  نصب mac osx روی لپ تاپ

## beginner_1395

آیا امکانش هست بشه این سیستم عامل را روی لپ تاپ معمولی (غیر اپل)نصب کرد
وقتی از vmware استفاده میکنم به شدت کنده و نمیشه درست کار کرد

----------


## M.Rahimy

بله میشه.

البته روی لپ تاپ رحمت بیشتری داره چون سخته تا کانفیگ 100 درصد درستی داشته باشید. اما شما که مجازا اجرا کردید مسیرتون هموار تره.

اول از هارد بک‌آپ بگیر، بعد همون ایزو رو که برای نصب توی vmware استفاده کردی رایت کن و نصب کن.

----------


## javadaskari

> بله میشه.
> 
> البته روی لپ تاپ رحمت بیشتری داره چون سخته تا کانفیگ 100 درصد درستی داشته باشید. اما شما که مجازا اجرا کردید مسیرتون هموار تره.
> 
> اول از هارد بک‌آپ بگیر، بعد همون ایزو رو که برای نصب توی vmware استفاده کردی رایت کن و نصب کن.


سیستم عامل اپل دو نسخه جدا داره، یکی برای vmware و یکی برای نصب واقعی روی دستگاه

----------


## araz_pashazadeh

با سلام و خسته نباشید
بنده از فایل iso سیتم عامل mac yosemite که از گوگل دولوپر دانلود کردم استفاده می کنم.
mac را بروی VMware راه اندازی کردم و بدون مشکل کار میکنه حتی چند بار update کردم.
فقط برای اینکار باید RAM کافی برای راه اندازی هر دو نسخه سیتم عامل باشه.

----------


## Code Lover

> آیا امکانش هست بشه این سیستم عامل را روی لپ تاپ معمولی (غیر اپل)نصب کرد
> وقتی از vmware استفاده میکنم به شدت کنده و نمیشه درست کار کرد


بله میشه
منتها به یک سری ابزارها نیاز داری و همینطور تکنیک ها که بتونی سیستم عامل مک رو نصب کنی و همینطور بتونی از سرعت مناسب از اون استفاده کنی. از اینجا می تونی هم ابزارها و هم نحوه نصب رو یاد بگیری

----------

